# Rear camera alignment with wheel alignment?



## Ryannosaurus (May 5, 2019)

Hey guys. I have my Atlas SE at the dealer for maintenance and alignment. The alignment is ONLY because the steering wheel was off center - the car tracked straight and true. 

It's almost pickup time and the dealer calls me: they forgot that since they realigned the wheels, they need to realign the backup camera too. 

The rep said since they adjusted the alignment the rear camera would be out of alignment and could affect the rear traffic sensors (for rear traffic alert and the side mirror proximity warnings). 

I don't have lane assist or any of the other features. Just the rear traffic alert and side proximity mirror warnings. 

They want $90 for an hour of labor to do this. 

1. Does the backup camera play any part in the rear traffic or proximity alerts?
2. If the car tracked straight is there any reason to even need this?
3. Can the bumper sensors even be adjusted or aligned? 

This sounds hokey as hell to me. Can anyone provide any input please? 

Thanks!


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

Ive heard this from a friend Audi owner. Dealer wanted around $250 to do an alignment because it involves the camera and sensor systems too.

Without knowing the lower level software dependencies on how the camera, safety aids and self steering systems work, we would have to believe that there can be a relation on higher trim level Atlas that have these systems.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Ask them exactly how they align the rear camera.


----------



## vw_service_advisor (Aug 10, 2017)

Ryannosaurus said:


> Hey guys. I have my Atlas SE at the dealer for maintenance and alignment. The alignment is ONLY because the steering wheel was off center - the car tracked straight and true.
> 
> It's almost pickup time and the dealer calls me: they forgot that since they realigned the wheels, they need to realign the backup camera too.
> 
> ...


1. I’d be surprised if it didn’t

2. Maybe technically due to calibrating the camera with the new readings from the steering angle sensor, but I’m not convinced you’ll have problems for a minor adjustment like that.

3. All those sensors can be adjusted. It’s a PIA my techs avoid unless it’s totally needed, which usually means a body shop sent it to us to replace some of the sensor or module hardware in the bumpers.


I don’t think they’re making this up but I also don’t think you’ll have any practical benefit from doing this unless the steering wheel was just totally cockeyed, like 20 degrees off or something crazy.

If it was needed for minor alignment adjustments my body shop would be constantly sending me alignments on 18s and 19s but they handle those in-house like they always have. 

I’ve noticed VW techs tend to err on the side of overkill sometimes on alignment issues, this may just may be another instance of that.


----------

